# Load shedding is coming charge your batteries!



## Jan (2/11/14)

Next vaping invention is probably going to be a solar charger


----------



## kimbo (2/11/14)

Jan said:


> Next vaping invention is probably going to be a solar charger



PC UPS with a wall plug extension

Edit: We have one on the light circuit of the house, so as soon as the power goes out the UPS comes on and the lights in the house still work. All the lights is energy saver lights, a normal small 600VA US can handle 3 lights for about a hour and half


----------



## exodus (2/11/14)

yea. I was just hit by it. thank you eskom. but I agree. better to have a back up in these times.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (2/11/14)

Vape King has a solar rechargeable Zipper case for R250. 

There are also some nice foldable camo ones avaliable in various outputs from Fasttech. 
Not for vaping exclusively, but they are advertising it as mobile phone chargers. As long as the output exceeds 500 mA they would suffice as a USB charger alternative for most of the kit. 


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Arthster (23/11/14)

I think the load shedding is a secret ploy against vapors. Got home tired from work on Friday just finished my spare battery in the car. I just stuck the primary battery in the charger when suddenly everything around me went dark


----------



## Cat (23/11/14)

Mod with 18650's, no problem - so far. 2 or 3 batteries, don't procrastinate too long to recharge; power is usually out for an hour or two. 
Today, power went off for about 1.5 hours...my HANA MODZ is now down to about 5%, other battery was recharged first thing this morning,...and the MVP is in my bag, fully charged, if i needed a backup. It's been there for weeks. 

*But*,_ the bloody Post Office!_  i.want.my.HHV!


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/14)

OK Load shedding in progress... stuff you Eskom my generator is operational! So kiss my ring!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## VandaL (23/11/14)

Well #brag but my area has never gotten load shedding.


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/14)

Ok Eskom combined with Telkom screwed me. Fired up the genie and all was well until I guess that the ups and or generators at the Telkom site failed and ADSL went down. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/14)

Now on an iPhone with a really kak signal. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/14)

OK ADSL is back... power is back... still on the Mickey Mouse Notebook till Tuesday but I will survive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (23/11/14)

Took the misses to the movies, as we walked into Fourways mall lights go out... first time in my life that i was glad about load shedding... i hate sitting in the movies. Those chairs makes my but num

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/11/14)

Jan said:


> Next vaping invention is probably going to be a solar charger



They already exist

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/11/14)

Arthster said:


> Took the misses to the movies, as we walked into Fourways mall lights go out... first time in my life that i was glad about load shedding... i hate sitting in the movies. Those chairs makes my but num



Haha we had the complete opposite - we went and watched a movie at Monte because of the power lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Riddle (23/11/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Haha we had the complete opposite - we went and watched a movie at Monte because of the power lol


I was also at the movies with my wife at Monte for a night out on our anniversary. Halfway through the movies the power went off though and then continued only after a while.


----------

